# Pre-announcement: EOS R Firmware Version 1.2.0



## tq0cr5i (Mar 27, 2019)

From Canon Singapore:

The new firmware for EOS R (version 1.2.0) will be available on Canon website from middle of April, 2019. 

Firmware version 1.2.0 incorporates the following enhancements and fixes.
Enhancements:
1. Eye-detection AF

Supports Servo AF when shooting still images.
Now available when shooting movies regardless of “Movie Servo AF” setting.
2. Small AF Frame Size

Supports Servo AF when shooting still images.
Now available when shooting movies regardless of “Movie Servo AF” setting.

Fixes:

Under certain conditions the electronic level displayed in the electronic viewfinder did not display properly.
Under certain conditions information displayed in the electronic viewfinder was not properly rotated.
Under certain conditions updating the firmware for the wireless file transmitter WFT-E7 was not possible.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 27, 2019)

pretty much as expected, but two weeks later than my prediction of the end of March. I wish they had the Focus Bracketing though


----------

